# Symptoms of a broken engine mount



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thought I'd share my current saga. Started getting some "judder" with the DSG when starting from a standstill. Sometimes it would also give a loud squeal. Kind of came and went. I was able to reproduce the squeal using the hand brake, and it was the serpentine belt. The tensioner was vibrating enough to cause the belt to loosen! 

All kinds of nightmare thoughts started going through my mind. Mechatronic, clutch plates, and other 4-figure repairs. 

Took it into my mechanic. The side motor mount is broken (on the passenger side), and they think the tensioner has weakened. Nothing else wrong that they can find. This would also explain my recent reduced traction when accelerating hard in turns and over bumps. 

Just ordered the BFI urethane mount, along with the transmission mount insert. I already have the BFI dogbone insert. I'll report back after I'm done. 

Oh, yeah, there are some good DIY's for this here: 
http://blackforestindustries.com/FSitems/instructions/Blackforestindustriesmk4mk5enginesidemount.pdf


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I think my transmission side mount is about done... I'm going to have to do this sooner or later.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

me too. 

where is diy for the insert?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

tp. said:


> me too.
> 
> where is diy for the insert?


 Same web site as the other; I think it's BFI's home page.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

http://blackforestindustries.com/FSitems/instructions/Mk5transinsertinstructions.pdf


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

how is bfi mounts compared to bsh? also what approximate mileage are your oem ones going out?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is accurate as well, but I was told that if an engine mount is bad on hard turns the engine will move and cause more strain on an axle causing it to click a little. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

sleepy3 said:


> also what approximate mileage are your oem ones going out?


 Tranny mount probably starts getting bad around 50k miles. I did mine at 94k and it was shot. 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5560537-Tranny-Mount...-Do-it.&highlight=tranny


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

mister jj did u install urself?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tp. said:


> mister jj did u install urself?


 Yup. Nothing hard about it. Drilling out the rivets takes a little bit of skill, I suppose. Being a former tool and die maker and an engineer makes it easy. A drill press would be great but I did it with a hand drill. 

Grind the rivet flat. Center punch the rivet. Then drill as far as needed with a 1/8" bit to give your larger drill bit an easy start and keep it on center. Then drill it out with the full size bit. 

If that's too much for you, just buy the fully assembled version.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds easy nuff. 

I wish i had a mill at home . makes it so simple haha.

how many hours take to install? I plan to do this after i install Mkims stuff this weekend.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

You mean broken like this?










That is BFI's stage 1 engine mount. No idea how it happened, and BFI was more than willing to replace it for me free of charge. New one has had zero problems what so ever. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wow that thing blew up..


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

That is effing scary looking Cristian.

I think I need to do this soon, as I am feeling the engine shake much more than it used to.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> That is effing scary looking Cristian.
> 
> I think I need to do this soon, as I am feeling the engine shake much more than it used to.


Yeah, I think I literally **** a brick when I saw it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Yeah, I think I literally **** a brick when I saw it.


So, done w/ that rim? I assume so if you're posting. :laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I just want to clarify, I'm in no way putting down BFI's products with that picture. I've never seen ANY engine mount do this before. BFI was extremely nice and professional when I told them what was up, and as always, I had a new engine mount the next day thanks to their awesome shipping department


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> So, done w/ that rim? I assume so if you're posting. :laugh:


No :banghead: 

Let the final coat of white dry, and as I was wet sanding with 800 I accidentally burnt through the paint on one of the inside edges of the spoke. Had to dry it, clean it, respray it, and now I'm waiting for it to dry again

I'm hoping to completely finish this one by tonight, so maybe I can knock out a wheel per day


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

wow man ur doing this so fast. it needs 24 hrs to dry before you can put on clear. hehe


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Returning to my original thread (ahem)... after further research I stuck with stock engine and transmission mounts, since all reviews said there's little benefit of the aftermarket stuff if you have DSG. The engine mount (pass side) was definitely shot. The transmission mount (drivers side) was still OK, but heavily compressed. Now there's much less fuss when doing a full-power start with a sharp turn going over bumps out of my office parking lot into 50 mph traffic. (That's my stress test for wheel hop!)

It reduced the belt squeal, but that wasn't the whole story for it. After surfing several forums, I found out that my alternator pulley clutch had locked up. This prevents it from unlocking and creates lots of stress on the belt drive system, resulting in vibration of the tensioner and stress on the pulley bearings of all the accessories. 

The test is to lock the tensioner in the compressed position, then insert a plastic or wooden dowl (no metal!) through the slots of the alternator to hold the internal fan blades in place. [SAFETY TIP, DO IT WHILE THE ENGINE IS OFF]. Then try to turn the alternator pulley. it should be able to freewheel in one direction. If it doesn't move in either direction, it's locked up and it's time to replace it.

Got one on order now. More when I try it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp. said:


> wow man ur doing this so fast. it needs 24 hrs to dry before you can put on clear. hehe


Negative ghostrider! I lett the color set for 30-60 minutes before the clear gets sprayed. The clear I'll let set for about a day before I do anything with it

@ OP, sorry for thread jacking :laugh:


----------



## allinthefamily (Jan 12, 2011)

dreaminga3, 

did you replace the alternator pully yourself?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, but you'll have to buy the pulley tool. Not that tricky. If you search you'll find a couple of DIY; sorry but i didn't keep the link.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

dreaminga3 said:


> Returning to my original thread (ahem)... after further research I stuck with stock engine and transmission mounts, since all reviews said there's little benefit of the aftermarket stuff if you have DSG.


Maybe at stock power levels but my DSG K04 car has ZERO wheel hop after putting the mounts in. Mounts made a HUGE improvement. The motor starts flopping around under torque load and unwanted movement means wasted power and risk of damaging accessories like exhaust mounts and axle bind.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Maybe at stock power levels but my DSG K04 car has ZERO wheel hop after putting the mounts in. Mounts made a HUGE improvement. The motor starts flopping around under torque load and unwanted movement means wasted power and risk of damaging accessories like exhaust mounts and axle bind.


What mounts are you running, and did you replace the engine/transmission/dogbone mount all with the same brand? I am considering upgrading at some point, but I would prefer a compromise between improved stiffness/efficiency and increasing NVH.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TBomb said:


> What mounts are you running, and did you replace the engine/transmission/dogbone mount all with the same brand? I am considering upgrading at some point, but I would prefer a compromise between improved stiffness/efficiency and increasing NVH.


BSH mounts all around including the billet dog bone link. You feel a little bit more vibration at idle but I think it makes you feel more in tune with what the car is doing the 99% rest of the time. For me it's a good trade off.


----------

